# Johnny English - Jetzt erst Recht



## Westfale_09 (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

habe diesen Thread mal aufgemacht um mal ein paar Meinung zu dem oben genannten Film zu hören 

Ich finde, dass der Film sehr gut an den 1. Teil anknüpft. Zwar nicht von der Logik her aber man erkennt doch viele Parallelen zu dem Vorgänger. Atkinson zeigt wieder sein ganzes Können und bringt die Massen in einem Großteil des Films zum Lachen und auch zum Schmunzeln. Für alle die unentschlossen sind, es lohnt sich. Es wird viel gelacht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde mir den Teil bei passender Gelegenheit antun.


----------



## KriseCH (9. Oktober 2011)

ich geh auf jeden Fall rein


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Oktober 2011)

mmhh weis net was ich von halten soll, werds mir aber mal antun


----------



## homer the pc noob (9. Oktober 2011)

Habe ihn mir gestern Abend angeschaut und fand ein paar Stellen wirklich zum Totlachen. Vor allem die Stelle, wo sein höhenverstellbarer Stuhl einen Defekt erleidet.


----------



## prointhegame (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe den Film noch nicht gesehen. Werde dies aber bestimmt noch nachholen. Der Film scheint gar nicht so schlecht zu sein. Ich freue mich schon darauf.


----------



## AeroX (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich werd ihn mir aufjedenfall ansehen. Fand den ersten schon Klasse und roman atkinson ist einfach ne Granate  
Bei mr.bean konnt ich mich mit 8 Jahren schon wegschmeißen und kann es heut immer wieder  
Die vorschau vom neuen ist auch gut. Mit dem stimmveränderten bonbons da  
Der Knaller


----------



## crazzzy85 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde mir den Fall mit Sicherheit ansehen


----------

